# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Super Test-250 (Tornel Labs)

## _007

each ml contains
testosterone Decandate 100mgtestosterone isocaproate 60mgtestosterone propionate 30mgtestosterone phenylpropionate 60mgoily vehicle, q.s. 1ml

----------


## BigPimpin76

How much does a Vial of supertest cost.

----------


## needgear

basically its sust.

----------

